# My first big Haul - many Pictures



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,
this is my very first Haul Posting. And I am a little bit exited, because I've got so many gorgeous Things. 
It was my Birthday and I've got some MAC Giftcards + Blonde MSF from Andrea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 + Kouture Compact from my Hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and all the Coastal Scents Stuff are my Valentines Present.
My Friend Andrea and Me went to the PRO Store in Berlin, to spend all our Money for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*All my Babies together*





*I've got from MAC:*
- Empty Blush Palette
- Empty Eyeshadow Palette
- Big bulk Wipes
- Bright Fuchsia Pigment
- Acid Orange Pigment
- Naval Blue Pigment
- Bright Sunshine e/s refill
- Blue Calm e/s refill
- Bio-Green e/s refill
- Azalea Blush refill
- Lovelorn l/s
- Big Bow l/s
- Tippy Blush
- Love Rock MB
- Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW25
- Blonde MSF
- Hello Kitty Kouture Compact
- Pigment Samples

*What I've got from Coastal Scents:*
- 88 Shimmer Palette
- 26 Neutral Combi Palette
- 10 Blush Palette
- Pink Kabuki
- Pink Oval Synthetic Foundation Brush
- Pink Oval Synthetic Concealer Brush
- Pink Angle Taklon Liner Brush
- Black Deluxe Shadow
- Duo Fiber Powder Stippler
- 4 Gel Liners (Black, Green, Pink, Purple)

*Acid Orange, Bright Fuchsia, Naval Blue*





*and again:
*





*Bright Sunshine, Bio-Green, Blue Calm*





*Lovelorn, Blonde MSF, Studio Sculpt Concealer*





*Love Rock *









*Big Bow, Tippy*





*My Kitty Kouture Compact, with Packaging + Refill*









*Bling, Bling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't it super pretty?!*





*My Azalea Blush Refill fits perfectly in my Compact *









*My Pigment Samples* (Thank you Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




1. Row: Vanilla, Frost, Silver Fog
2. Row: Mutiny, Teal, Bell-Bottom Blue
3. Row: Old Gold, Chartreuse, Spiritualize
4. Row: Grape, Ruby Red, MUFE Star Powder Don't know the Number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Row: Cocomotion, Gold Mode

*Coastal Scents Brushes*





*88 Shimmer Palette*





*26 Neutral Combi Palette
*





*10 Blush Palette
*





And to show you, that we had a wonderful Time in Berlin at the Pro Store:


----------



## n_c (Mar 19, 2009)

What an amazing haul, enjoy!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 19, 2009)

All I can say is....ENJOY!!!! Put everything in your bath tub and jump in


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! Fabulous haul, Yagmur! Enjoy your wonderful new goodies!


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 19, 2009)

Amaaazing haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

wowwwww


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





All I can say is....ENJOY!!!! Put everything in your bath tub and jump in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really enjoy my new Goodies. But its hard to decide, with which one to play first


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy! I love your pics.


----------



## trincess (Mar 19, 2009)

gule gule kullan =)


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Awesome haul! Enjoy! I love your pics._

 
Thank you, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_gule gule kullan =)_

 
Sağol


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fab haul! whats your favourite item you got (not counting the kitty kouture compact)? and where did you get the piggie samples?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweets4* 

 
_Fab haul! whats your favourite item you got (not counting the kitty kouture compact)? and where did you get the piggie samples?_

 





 That's a tough Question... I don't know, I can't choose just one Item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One Product for every area, okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips: Lovelorn l/s
Eyes: Bright Fuchsia Pigment
Cheeks: Love Rock

I've got the Pigment Samples from my Friend. But I think you can also buy Pigment Samples online


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG, OMG, sooooooooooooo pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You lucky thing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much did you get the 88 shimmer palette for hun ?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_














 OMG, OMG, sooooooooooooo pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You lucky thing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much did you get the 88 shimmer palette for hun ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







I think it was $ 24,95


----------



## Cindy1969 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great haul !!!
And i love the purple make up you wear on the photo


----------



## andreacvbb (Mar 19, 2009)

yes....u bought a lot ...that was a very expensive haul......u will never regret it....acid orange is love...and with mufes orange star powder over it even more....love the compact....i think its pretier with azalea in it...lol....enjoy ur goodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh wow, amazing haulage!


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy belated birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul, enjoy your lovely new stuffies


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cindy1969* 

 
_Great haul !!!
And i love the purple make up you wear on the photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Cindy1969 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_yes....u bought a lot ...that was a very expensive haul......u will never regret it....acid orange is love...and with mufes orange star powder over it even more....love the compact....i think its pretier with azalea in it...lol....enjoy ur goodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebeflamand* 

 
_Happy belated birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul, enjoy your lovely new stuffies_

 
Aww thank you


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Mar 19, 2009)

This haul is FAB-U-LOUS


----------



## unkn0wn (Mar 19, 2009)

beauuuutiful!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

wow!!!! amazing haul <33


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice Haul..enjoy!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




now i feel like i have to get the kouture compact just so i can put my azalea in it! lol.. enjoy your haul!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 20, 2009)

happy belated birthday! Let us know how you like the neutral CS palette!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy belated birthday! That's lots of goodies!! Enjoy!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i feel like i have to get the kouture compact just so i can put my azalea in it! lol.. enjoy your haul!!_

 




Azalea looks so pretty in the Compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you, Wendy

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_happy belated birthday! Let us know how you like the neutral CS palette!_

 
Thank you, Kariii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I looooooove it. Really gorgeous Colours and the Blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Happy belated birthday! That's lots of goodies!! Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Kittykit


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2009)

What a fantastic haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You really make me want to get that Kitty Kouture compact. The picture is hypnotizing me


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_What a fantastic haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You really make me want to get that Kitty Kouture compact. *The picture is hypnotizing me *



_

 
Thank you, Spectrolite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sorry, for enabling you all


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

this is all so gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome awesome haul!!! I LOVE Big Bow, such a pretty colour!! You have some really nice things here, I am ogling the Bio Green and HKK compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But where is Babsi? I love to see her too!!


----------



## Aleta (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ You really make me want to get that Kitty Kouture compact. The picture is hypnotizing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Awesome awesome haul!!! I LOVE Big Bow, such a pretty colour!! You have some really nice things here, I am ogling the Bio Green and HKK compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
But where is Babsi? I love to see her too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Here is my lovely Girl:

























Panda0410 I see you're from Downunder?! Lucky Girl, you can always see Bearded Dragons in nature


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 20, 2009)

omg thats alot of makeup..im jealous lol..enjoy!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey hon! What are you and your friend wearing on your lips in the last pic? Looks so pretty! Danke schön!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Hey hon! What are you and your friend wearing on your lips in the last pic? Looks so pretty! Danke schön!_

 
In the last pic? Nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 but in the other Pic it was Cleos Coral Kiss TLC


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 20, 2009)

whoaa!! amazing haul!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_In the last pic? Nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 but in the other Pic it was Cleos Coral Kiss TLC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oops! I meant second to last...thanks again!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 20, 2009)

wow.. oh man i love pro!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweettttt haul!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Your haul is really nice!! The compact looks so pretty as well as the Blonde MSF!


----------



## elementaire (Mar 21, 2009)

they all look great! Love that compact.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 21, 2009)

Great haul and happy late birthday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_oops! I meant second to last...thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_wow.. oh man i love pro!_

 
Yeah, so I do. It was my FIRST EVER TRIP to a PRO Store and I was just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 about all the great Stuff there...

*Thank you all *


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 22, 2009)

Woww sweet sweet haul! Enjoy using them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) And happy belated  birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Between your makeup is great in these pictures.

Does lovelorn l/s look similar to Lustering or am I making it up?  I looooved Lovelorn at the moment! (if you don't know Lustering, it is almost same as Speak Louder.. if you don't know it either, I don't know too heheh)


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ Sorry Marjolaine, I don't know Lustering + Speak Louder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I know that Lovelorn is GORGEOUS


----------



## fintia (Mar 22, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_nice!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oubliette* 

 
_Great haul! Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Mar 23, 2009)

what an awesome haul
i envy lol 
enjoy


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

great haulm where did u get the pgment samples from?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M!$$_BLinG* 

 
_what an awesome haul
i envy lol 
enjoy_

 
Thank you M!$$_BLinG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_great haulm where did u get the pgment samples from?_

 
Thank you shaista1985. I've got them from my Friend


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seriously such a great haul! I mentioned to my hubby that there was a girl that went from Munich to Berlin for MAC and he didnt believe me! Now maybe he wont give me such a hard time for going into the centre of London (40 mins away!). btw I love your makeup in the pic! what do you have on your eyes?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went from Munich to Hamburg to visit my Parents and went from Hamburg to Berlin for a city-trip with my Bestfriend Andrea ---> but as well for MAC PRO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've a FOTD for this Look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My winter Rainbow in my Winter Wonderland


----------



## choosychick (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! Enjoy it all! Awesome colors there!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you, choosychick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True that was a very "colourful" Haul


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 29, 2009)

Your haul is fantastic! You will have so much fun with Blue Calm. It applies so evenly and is so bright! Enjoy!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you, DownInAHole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Blue Calm, it's fantastic and super bright


----------



## Dilek (Apr 1, 2009)

Really nice....  you won't regret it!  

And i hope that you can give me  new makeup style with your new babies  i love your style!


----------



## igswonderworld (Apr 1, 2009)

I love your color choice! Bright sunshine e/s and Azalea b/l are really superb. Enjoy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bi gule gule kullan da benden


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Looks like you had a wonderful time! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Almost black. (May 15, 2009)

OMFG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're incredible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How much did you spend all together or you didn't count?


----------



## Yagmur (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_I love your color choice! Bright sunshine e/s and Azalea b/l are really superb. Enjoy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bi gule gule kullan da benden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sagol canim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



True, they are super bright and wonderful. I am on the Bright-Side-Of-Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheBlueberry* 

 
_Looks like you had a wonderful time! Congrats and enjoy._

 
Thank you, TheBlueberry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_OMFG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're incredible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How much did you spend all together or you didn't count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, almost black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't count, because most of the Things were Birthday + Valentines Presents


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 18, 2009)

Awesome Haul.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 19, 2009)

did you create the second palette from cs
those colors are great!


----------



## Yagmur (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_did you create the second palette from cs
those colors are great!_

 
Nope, it's the 26 Neutral Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coastal Scents 26 Neutal Palette


----------



## orkira (May 19, 2009)

Nice haul.  Congrats.


----------



## Yagmur (May 20, 2009)

Thank you, orkira


----------

